# GSD Agility Video - speed matters....



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

and watching videos like this help me keep a mental picture of what I SHOULD be looking for in my dogs when training.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0wZaZsqjcU

And it should *NOT* be a dog doing the run carefully and holding back. Train the way you want to trial and trial the way you train. It's got to be fun AND fast and this seminar video shows both.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

That was way fun to watch!
They opened a training facility pretty near me. I'm going th check it out...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I talk to people all the time with 'the big dogs' and they tell me their dogs are too big to run fast in agility. But when I watch dogs like the one in the video, shows that it's not about just about the size of the dog at all







.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

That was really neat to watch. I have been interested in this for a while. Im going to talk to my trainer about doing some of this


----------

